# cost of car insurance



## blackwidowni (Oct 19, 2013)

does anyone know if the car insurance is cheaper in spain and like here can it be paid monthly ??


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Fully comp starts at around €300 a year, although I am sure some will say where they can get it cheaper. Personally, I find it more expensive here than in UK but not enormously so. As far as I know you can pay over the first three months but it will cost extra. I have no idea if all insurance companies and brokers offer this service.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's wings & roundabouts though isn't it?

road tax is usually WAY cheaper - unless you have a massive gas-guzzler


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's wings & roundabouts though isn't it?
> 
> road tax is usually WAY cheaper - unless you have a massive gas-guzzler


Depends on where you live & what council. Ours here is expensive for even run -of-the-mill cars.
I was talking to a chap from Almeria recently & he said that his tax on a Renault Megane was 46€. Here in Lorca it would cost 140€.
Friend of a friend has the same car as me & lives somewhere Estepona way. He pays 65€, & mine is 176€; which is more than the annual road tax for an articulated tractor unit in Andalucia !

When I first arrived car insurance here was eye wateringly expensive compared to the UK. In the majority of cases now the situation is reversed. + you get full EU yearly green card & recovery thrown in, something that is extra in the UK.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes that's true - I forgot that. Roadside recovery is pretty much standard here.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

MAPFRE charge us €248 fully comp, with recovery, any driver over 25.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Mapfre more expensive here.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Just done mine, 220 euros with Zurich


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's wings & roundabouts though isn't it?
> 
> road tax is usually WAY cheaper - unless you have a massive gas-guzzler


SWINGS & roundabouts......

how did I not notice that hwell:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> SWINGS & roundabouts......
> 
> how did I not notice that hwell:


Perhaps you were thinking about insuring your bi-plane...


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

As far as I understand, you are talking about comprehensive insurance to cover even your own's damage to the car.

But what can be the normal road traffic insurance rates for an average family vehicle (not a luxury or sports car)? 
The one, which covers damage to other vehicle in case of your fault. Your vehicle is repaired then either by yourself (if your fault) or by other's party insurance (if his fault).

Just curious.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Tapas said:


> As far as I understand, you are talking about comprehensive insurance to cover even your own's damage to the car.
> 
> But what can be the normal road traffic insurance rates for an average family vehicle (not a luxury or sports car)?
> The one, which covers damage to other vehicle in case of your fault. Your vehicle is repaired then either by yourself (if your fault) or by other's party insurance (if his fault).
> ...


There is not a vast price difference so fully comp is the norm


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

Weird, usually it differs a lot..


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

We started out in 2006 with Allianz via a Granada broker... at that time none of the Spanish Insurance companies that we contacted would accept a 65% No Claims cert from the UK so we were stuck with paying the full whack... 495 Euros for a yr. 2000 Renault scenic 1.9Dci. 
At the time we were under the impression that we had Fully Comp cover, but as we found out two years later when our car was rear ended (whilst parked) by a drunken youth during our village Fiesta, our cover was in fact solely third party. (Very pleased to report however that said drunken youth's car was a write off...) It transpired that he had no insurance at all... 
Allianz did nothing, leaving it to us to sort out and pay for repairs to our Scenic. Renault quoted me three weeks and over 2500 Euros for the repairs. Eventually we paid a local Chapa y Pintura bodyshop 450 Euros for repairs which have since undergone four ITV inspections without a problem.. 
Premiums with Allianz increased with the rate of inflation and were only payable as a single lump sum. We gave Allianz the heave-ho the following year at renewal time and went to Seguros Caixa, the insurance dept of our bank La Caixa and insured the same car fully comp through them. Premiums were approx 15% less than with Allianz for TPF&T and importantly for our budgeting, payable monthly by D/D, The premium has remained fairly constant with inflation increases being met by an slowly increasing No Claims Discount scheme. 
The cover includes Roadside Recovery throughout Europe and annual Green Card.


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

500 eur and this is not even fully comp?? 

That's amazing, I thought it is expensive to own a car in the Nordic countries, but I was wrong


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

* Tapas*


> 500 eur and this is not even fully comp??


... and that was 2006! But as I said, my 65% UK NCD was not acceptable by any of the firms I contacted... Currently I pay around 450€ Fully comp... and that on a 13 year old car!


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

Is there any online calculator to get an approximate quote on both road insurance and fully comp? 
I've seen only "submit request" forms, which is time consuming.
I am planning my move to Spain and want to be aware of all upcoming costs at least approximately.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> * Tapas*
> 
> ... and that was 2006! But as I said, my 65% UK NCD was not acceptable by any of the firms I contacted... Currently I pay around 450€ Fully comp... and that on a 13 year old car!


Was it over 4 weeks old ? 
Spanish companies only accept ncb's that are less than 1 month old ,even a spanish one ! 
I paid 700€ in 2002 & that was with a full ncb.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tapas said:


> Is there any online calculator to get an approximate quote on both road insurance and fully comp?
> I've seen only "submit request" forms, which is time consuming.
> I am planning my move to Spain and want to be aware of all upcoming costs at least approximately.


Acierto.com - Seguros de Coche Baratos - Comparador de 30 Seguros

Rastreator.com - Comparador de seguros coche - Seguros de coche

If you input the same info into both , I've always found that the second one comes up with cheaper quotes from the same companies ?


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot, this really helps. 

As far as I understand correctly, "TERCEROS" is this basic minimum needed insurance, right?

Lots of questions, I've put my car in, tried Mallorca post code and got the best deal from Balumba for 200 eur. 

"TODO RIESGO" seems to be fully comp and Balumba offers 686 eur..

btw, are roads good enough in Spain? If they are, maybe at least this is what will justify such a big payments =)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you are used to UK roads then these are like aircraft runways mostly .
Terceros= third party ( basically what is called road traffic acts in the UK. Absolute minimum )
Terceros robado y fuego = Third part , fire & theft.might include glass cover, might not.
Todo riesgo con franquicia = ) = full comp.( with excess , different amounts available)
Todo riesgo sin franquicia = full comp with no excess. Usually a sky high price !

Seems high that full comp quote of yours. Obviously it depends on vehicle , age, etc; Sure you've got a quote with an eXcess?

P.S. Remember the prices include breakdown cover/ recovery & full green card for the year.


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

Now it is much more clear.

I can see that "Todo riesgo con franquicia" has offer of 265 which is much lower than 686 ("Todo riesgo sin franquicia"). What is the principal difference between those two? I think, first one is pretty much enough? Which one people are referring to in this thread?

Does this "Todo riesgo con franquicia" cover damage to my car caused by myself or by unidentified vehicle/person?

If yes, then difference between minimum insurance (204 eur) and fully comp (265 eur) is not so big really.



> P.S. Remember the prices include breakdown cover/ recovery & full green card for the year.


The cheapest one I was referring had a note "Asistencia en viaje no incluida, contratación opcional", which seems to mean that breakdown cover is not included?

Also, tab "TODO RIESGO CON FRANQUICIA" had the extra column "Franquicia" with some weird prices, sometimes higher, sometimes lower.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" Also, tab "TODO RIESGO CON FRANQUICIA" had the extra column "Franquicia" with some weird prices, sometimes higher, sometimes lower. "

the coloumn with 'franquicia' shows the different amounts that you are agreeing to pay as 'excess' in the event of a claim. 

I.E. If you take an excess(franquicia) of 300€ then in the event of any claim that is your fault this is the amount that you will have to pay towards the claim,or in the event of a total loss the payout will be less this amount. The franquicias normally go up to around 750 but the reduction is usually not enough to make taking them worthwhile.

Yes it is quite likely that terceros won't include recovery/assistance but you can normally add it for a small amount.

The difference between con & sin franquicia is that with 'con ' you are agreeing to pay the 1st X amount of any claim. This is normally to stop people claiming for minor amounts. 
sin means that you have no excess & most companies , even in the UK, don't like it & stick the premium right up.

" Does this "Todo riesgo con franquicia" cover damage to my car caused by myself or by unidentified vehicle/person?"

Yes, less the amount of the excess , unless you can claim against somebody else.


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for such a valuable reply, gus-lopez!

Just one more thing. There are many companies listed and prices can go up to 5 times higher than the most cheapest one (Balumba). I understand that packages can be slightly different but what can justify such a huge price range??

And is this Balumba a reliable one? Maybe, it is so cheap for the reason (well-known for locals)?

Speaking about vehicles: is repair and maintainance service expensive in Spain? How much can cost, say, ordinary oil change? (oil + filter + work)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tapas said:


> Thank you for such a valuable reply, gus-lopez!
> 
> Just one more thing. There are many companies listed and prices can go up to 5 times higher than the most cheapest one (Balumba). I understand that packages can be slightly different but what can justify such a huge price range??
> 
> ...


No idea why they all differ: same in UK.
Oil , air & diesel filter change + oil. + check everything else in a Ford garage for my last car was approx. 95€


----------

